

Show HN: EasyCSV, stop generating CSVs for non-tech colleagues (an MVP) - benofsky
http://easycsv.com/

======
t0
What is it? Your site gives almost no indication. Are we talking comma
separated files?

~~~
benofsky
I'm often asked to generate CSVs of our user base for various non-technical
colleagues. They might use these CSVs to do analyses in Excel or import users
into a service (like Mailchimp).

This is an attempt at taking me out of that process, and automating it.

------
dcraw
Your javascript snippet seems to point to <http://easycsv.dev/>. I'm guessing
you'll want to replace that.

I was also confused about what CSVs I was supposed to create. It's not clear
that you're generating CSVs of user data.

~~~
benofsky
Eek! Fixed.

Thanks for the feedback — we'll see if we can make that clearer.

------
mvkel
You really need to do a better job explaining this. I know how CSVs work, but
I don't know this could help me.

What is "your users" in this context?

~~~
benofsky
Yup. We're working on making this clearer right now.

"Your users" is _your_ users. You add a Javascript snippet to your app which
sends us up-to-date information about your users (as they move around your
app) — we record that data and allow you (or a colleague) to download a CSV of
the data at any time.

Does that make sense?

~~~
jack-r-abbit
In addition to adding the JS include for your script, we need to call a series
of _EasyCSV.user_ functions to identify the user currently viewing that page
and set the data we want to store about that user for that page. But all that
data we'd need to pump out into the JS calls is already coming from
somewhere... a DB I would assume. For me, that seems like a bit too much
overhead for such a simple task. Since all the user data is in the DB already
anyway, when we want a CSV of our users, we do DB export. Unless I am missing
something, I don't see this being very useful myself. But if it helps you,
then it might help someone else.

------
darkstar999
No Terms of Use or Privacy Policy?

~~~
benofsky
Yup, my bad. Terms of use I don't think we need right now. Privacy policy is:
we'll never share your data with anyone.

